# Grr...how do you open these damn things?



## redneckdan (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how to open the film spools in order to re load them.  I have a practice spool that I'm working with right now, a roll of 100sp that I accidently shot at 1600.  How do I get them to open up?  Thanks.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 15, 2006)

35mm?

If it's the re-loadable cassettes you just twist the top!


----------



## JonK (Feb 15, 2006)

the snap on ones...you have to bang the spool end on the table top till it pops off and the lid gets hopelessly lost in the dark


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 15, 2006)

Spend the money to get hold of some plastic reloadable cassettes.  Your problem will disappear.  The end comes free with a partial turn.  It re-locks the same way.

And yes, I use them myself.


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you talking about the 35mm cassettes or the plastic spools that you use to load the film in order to process it?

If it's a 35mm cassette, just use a can opener.

If it's one of those plastic spools, you twist both halves in opposite directions until it comes apart.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 15, 2006)

If its not the reloadable ones (and 35mm) try a bottel opener on the flat side of the spool  also... (becarefull doing this) sometimes you can smack it on a table so you push the plastic tube (that sticks out of one side of the roll) and the bottom will pop off... maybe wait till the bottle opener almost has it... but ive successfully popped them open with the use of a tabel and not bottle opener...


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 17, 2006)

We just use a old bottle/can opener.  You really have to pry around and fight with it, but with some work it will come off.


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out how to open the film spools in order to re load them.  I have a practice spool that I'm working with right now, a roll of 100sp that I accidently shot at 1600.  How do I get them to open up?  Thanks.



I know that this is stating the absolutely stupidly obvious, but I don't think anyone has mentioned that you need to do this in the dark! Watch your fingers if you're using a tin opener! :mrgreen: 

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 22, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I know that this is stating the absolutely stupidly obvious, but I don't think anyone has mentioned that *you need to do this in the dark*! Watch your fingers if you're using a tin opener! :mrgreen:
> 
> Rob


 
Nothing more sickening than seeing the bare film & then realising this! 

I removed the "wrong" lid of a developing tank to pour in the developer and in that split second thought "you're not supposed to see the film & spiral....."   Too late..................:er:


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 22, 2006)

I almost fired my first roll of film.  I had just finished the develper stage and was pouring the chemicals out when all the guts of the container fell into the sink.  I grabed everything and shoved it back in the container and finished develping my film just hopeing that every thing would come out alright.  I got lucky cause every thing did.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 23, 2006)

Dang... I wish I had Magic Film... where do you buy that at "greasemonkey"???
 same place you buy "focusing spray" for your out of focus pictures? jk...lol...


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 23, 2006)

Wall Mart actually, but the lightning-fast reflexes help.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 24, 2006)

The Freestyle catalog lists a cartridge opener.


----------



## m0m0 (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know if anyone is still looking at this thread as the last post is several months old, but here goes anyway......The early cartridges were a snap to open, they were designed to be opened by hand.
You could reload them time and time again, till the felt got used up or they started to scratching the film...I loaded some kodak microfilm into a cassette one time, took some grab shots outside the door of the base photo lab at McCoy AFB
. and processed it in Neofin Blue, a very low contrast, film developer to offset the very contrasty microfilm....I printed one shot that included a telephone pole about 100 yards away. I blew it up 36 x the contrast was still there but not too bad, but I could count the threads on a 3/4 bolt sticking out of the pole.....and how was your day? mlm


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 16, 2006)

I use the bottle opener on my keyring for brand name cassettes.  Never had any sort of a problem.  I normally use bulk loaded film in metal, reloadable cassettes.  These will pop open with just a slight pinch, or if they are worn they'll pop open as soon as I remove the tape (I tape all my bulk load rolls).


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 16, 2006)

mOmO;

Reminds me of something we did years ago in the Air Force:

Took a landscape shot with an Army 4x5.  Enlarged it to 24 x 30.  Photographed it with a 35mm.  Contact-printed the 35mm and displayed it beside the 24x30.  Had some folks scratching their heads.


----------



## EBphotography (Aug 17, 2006)

We use bottle openers and screwdrivers at school.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 17, 2006)

Ours is screwed to the wall next to the table.  It works great--better leverage.


----------



## Dracklord (Sep 21, 2006)

So just to clear this up, u use the bottle opener on what side of the cartridge?  the round end or the flat side with the felt  (excuse my newb terms, not sure what all the proper terms are).


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 22, 2006)

You use it on the end of the spool that's indented.  I'm having trouble with my teminology here, too.  Someone else jump in


----------

